# 1860 Tracker Grizzly Rebuild Project...Tower Boat Build!



## Alvarez1112 (May 27, 2017)

First off, I've been a long time lurker (joined 7 years ago) but this is my first time posting. I've finally decided to share my rebuild/project in hopes of gaining some info to help me complete a few portions of the build.
I owned a older 1654 Monark for many years that saw more transformations and different layouts than I can remember. One day I got a call from a friend who does marine salvage for insurance companies and he told me about a stolen recovery boat. It was too good of a deal to pass up and a few days later I had a gutted 1860 Grizzly. I threw it together with a 40 H.P Evinrude and console from the old boat and fished and hunted it that way for a few years. 





I finally decided to upgrade to a larger outboard and make a few other modifications while it was apart to repower. 



Removed the old floor and supports and welded in new ones




New 1/4" floor all secured. Is it heavy...yes! But it sure as heck doesn't pop and rattle anymore!! This made the boat so much more solid feeling that I wish I had done it originally.




I wanted more deck space, and needed more storage so the front casting deck was extended




I built a new console and added a few rod holders to the leaning post which I built for the old boat. This is how she sits currently. I carpeted the floor only because i had to put something down until I can make up my mind on what I want to do with the casting decks. It's like standing in a frying pan once the sun comes up on this thing. I'd really like to have the interior Linex'd but I think it'll be way too expensive. I just haven't had a chance to take it by Linex for a quote. 

Anyone have an idea what it might cost? I've also been reading into Kiwigrip lately, as I know a lot of big boat guys have used it with great success. I don't really care for Tuff Coat, and I'm not sold on Hydroturf seeing as I dont keep it covered. I fish both freshwater and inshore, as well as gator and occasionally duck hunt out of this boat if I hunt areas where I can't run my airboat. I need a deck surface that remains cooler in the heat of the day, but cleans easily and remains durable.


----------



## Johnny (May 27, 2017)

wow - great job !! did you use TIG or MIG ?


and congratuations on being the longest "Registered Lurker" in this forum !!



.


----------



## overboard (May 27, 2017)

Looking good! I like the way you are laying out that boat with the CC setup.


----------



## dirty dave (May 27, 2017)

Looks good. I too am wondering what to do for my bare aluminum floors. I'm building an older 1860 right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 27, 2017)

Johnny said:


> wow - great job !! did you use TIG or MIG ?
> 
> 
> and congratuations on being the longest "Registered Lurker" in this forum !!
> ...



Lol it even surprised me when I saw my registration date!!

I MIG'd the deck extension, floor supports, and anything that doesnt need to look fancy. I TIG'd the console, but smoothed all the corners before it went to powdercoat so it wasn't really necessary.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks guys! Starting with bare floors if money isn't a huge object I would go straight to Linex and call it a day. Carpet is nice because it's obviously much cooler than bare aluminum and it's cheap, but in my opinion thats where the advantage to it stops. It holds way too much sand, mud, and salt, it stains, and will eventually mildew and rot. 

I'm going to try and get a quote from Linex this week, and if I can't swing it financially I'll look more heavily into the tintable Kiwigrip and see if I can get a tan color dark enough that I'm happy with


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 28, 2017)

Don't know what linex cost. But I have a quote from rhino liner and there's was 7$ a square foot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 28, 2017)

Fordracing2105 said:


> Don't know what linex cost. But I have a quote from rhino liner and there's was 7$ a square foot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! I did some searching and it seems like LineX of Sarasota sprays XS-650 for about $15/sq. ft. That's their fancy stuff that they spray on Yellowfins and other big $$$ boats.


----------



## Jedgar (Jun 2, 2017)

Did you get it back in the water yet? If so, does the 40 HP push it OK? ( What top speed ). I'm looking to put an 1860 pkg together and hoping a new Suzuki 60 would be a good match. Yours looks great.

Anybody used the Eva foam floor pads (from harbor freight, $9 for a pack,1/2" thk) for flooring? Pads are med grey color, but a quick spray can overshoot, lighter color of choice, might suffice. Maybe a dab of hot glue at each corner of each pad to hold them down (easy to take back up).


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 2, 2017)

The boat no longer has the 40. It now has a 115. I responded to your post about HP on a 1860

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (Jun 2, 2017)

How does the 115 push the boat and what pitch prop do you have? My 1860 has an older 110 with a 17p that will do about 40. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 2, 2017)

The prop is a 13.25x17P aluminum. I'm pretty sure it pulls around 2 G's on the holeshot, but it tops out at 38-39. Just wont hit 40 no matter what I do. I can't trim it up enough before it starts to porpoise. It starts to buck so bad it's like trying to hang on for an 8 second ride!! 

It's something I'm currently trying to remedy. I just relocated my starting/accessory batteries into the center concole from the rear bench compartment, and I'm researching props. I think I could really benefit from a good stern lifting SS prop

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedgar (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounds like something could be improved with your set-up, prop, engine height, something: Suzuki DF90A on a Sea Ark XV18CC gets to 45mph, see:
https://www.suzukimarine.com/Product%20Lines/Outboard%20Motors/Products/DF90/2012/~/media/Marine/BoatBuilders/TestResults/S/Sea%20Ark%20Boats/Sea%20Ark%20XV%20180%20CC%20DF90A

Pretty sure the SeaArk, with all its fancy interior furnishings, might be heavier than your rig. Any problems (hooks, big dents, etc.) with the bottom of your boat? Is the SeaArk known to be a faster boat than a Grizzly?

I'm just getting into welded aluminum boats and don't know much about the different boats and manufacturers, which ones are good, bad or best. Only ones I've looked at closely are the Grizzlys. Looking at SeaArks in the next 2 weeks.

My background is with fiberglass offshore twin outboard boats which I ran owned/ran/serviced all engines etc. on for the last 20 years (last was a Contender 25 Open with twin F150 Yamahas). Getting into lighter, easier, cheaper to maintain boats now that I'm 65.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 5, 2017)

I would venture to guess that my boat is similar in weight to that Sea Ark with a heavy floor, extended deck, and 4 batteries. I don't know if one is known to be faster than the other, and there is nothing noticeably wrong with the bottom. 

I'm going to do some testing with engine height and props to see if I can't get it running a little better. I agree it's most likely something with my set-up that is holding it back. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Apr 12, 2019)

Time to update this old thread! I've been using the boat as it was for the last couple of years with too many major changes. Aside from recovering the leaning post cushion and going to a 36 volt trolling motor the boat remained the same. 

Last year I decided to rig the boat up for bowfishing and bullynetting and got to work on building some lights. Here's a picture of how it looked afterward



The outboard started giving me reasons to question it's intentions so I began to look for another replacement, which has once again lead to a rebuild. I put together a 3-cylinder 90 h.p. "Frankenmerc" as we like to call it. Took parts from three different motors to build one. Then I decided it would be a good idea to completely strip the interior for non-skid



But why stop there? I've always wanted a tower boat so why not build one now? So I grabbed some aluminum pipe and started to build a tower. Never having built anything quite like this before I've learned quite a few things as I go along but here's where I'm at now











I'll update ad I go, but I'm hoping to have it back on the water in the next few weeks


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 15, 2019)

Your an artist with these boats [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Apr 16, 2019)

EZ707 said:


> Your an artist with these boats [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the kind words! I was fortunate enough to grow up around a metal fab shop so the flat stuff like decks and console come pretty naturally to me. This is however my first time ever atempt at building a tower or anything like this. Admittedly the design was a bit ambitious for my first try, bit I'm learning as I go. I'm happy with how it's turning out so far


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Apr 21, 2019)

Not much to update as I only get an hour here or there after work to spend on the boat. Just a few pieces at a time on the tower and started laying out the console. A top hoop and a bunch of rod holders then I should be able to pull the tower out and weld it all up. I'll rig the boat and spend some time on the water before powder coating the tower just in case I need to make any changes.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 9, 2019)

I've been busy with work and family but made a little bit of progress. Just a couple more bars and a bunch of rod holders then I can pull it apart to final weld the tower.

I'm hoping that I can get torn down and get the Kiwi Grip done next weekend. I may pop the back deck off and see about building livewells below the deck. I'll be going on vacation mid June so I'm not sure if I'll have the time to tackle everything.


----------



## chaddudley7380 (May 16, 2019)

Anxiously waiting on update pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 20, 2019)

Unfortunately it was another slow week on the boat, but the tower is out for final weld up and I went ahead and popped the back deck. I removed the old foam and have a decent idea of what I want to do. My plan is two approximately 20 gallon live wells one on each side with a rear access port for plumbing and wiring. Hopefully this week ahead is more productive.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 23, 2019)

Got the livewells built and fitted over the last couple days. I still need to frame/gutter the the top edges and build lids. They're not ideal with squared off corners, but it was the best use of space building them this way and following the side of the boat. I also have the deck trimmed and ready to reinstall.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (May 26, 2019)

Spent a late night in the shop on Friday and managed to get the decks prepped, primed, and Kiwigrip applied. I'm satisfied with the results for my first time using any of the products involved. Only time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## Jesse Justin (Jun 14, 2019)

Great looking project you have there! I have never seen a boat with a tower like that before and I was wondering what exactly is the purpose behind the elevated platform for operating it like that?


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 16, 2019)

Jesse Justin said:


> Great looking project you have there! I have never seen a boat with a tower like that before and I was wondering what exactly is the purpose behind the elevated platform for operating it like that?



It's for the change of scenery! The elevated platform is great for sight fishing. You'd be amazed at the difference of 3' makes in being able to see fish. The "tower" boat thing is pretty centered around the gulf coast from Florida to Texas.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 19, 2019)

Finally a bit of progress. The tower is complete and back from powder coating. I got it mounted in the boat this afternoon. 





The livewells are guttered, painted, and set in place. I still need to plumb them to be complete.



Now it's on to rigging and wiring.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 19, 2019)

The tower is awesome. I've seen them on TV, but not around here. 

Might want to put reminder on the dash before you back it into the garage. Haha


----------



## stomper (Jun 20, 2019)

Great work Alvarez. I love the all aluminum concept. I have a 16 foot deep V that I want to set up similar to your boat with all aluminum but without the tower. I want the ease of cleaning and the ability to leave it out in the elements also. I personnaly don't think that wood and carpet have no place in a boat, although a properly carpeted boat sure looks beautiful. Do you have any pictures or fabrication information and tips on how you did your live well hatches with the waterproofing inside lip. How do you like the kiwigrip? For flooring I have been struggling with the decission of either something like truck bed liner on flat aluminum or to powdercoat checker plate. Any suggestions now that you have dome what you have?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice rig!

Once when I had a livewell w/ square corners I’d take a clear 2-liter bottle and cut a tall ‘strip’ about 4” wide and glued into the corners w/ hot melt glue. Didn’t hold the best, so I finally added gooped rivets just on the top to hold it. 

That stopped the baits from getting stuck in the corners - provided you had circular flow inlet - it worked slick!


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 23, 2019)

DaleH said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> Once when I had a livewell w/ square corners I’d take a clear 2-liter bottle and cut a tall ‘strip’ about 4” wide and glued into the corners w/ hot melt glue. Didn’t hold the best, so I finally added gooped rivets just on the top to hold it.
> 
> That stopped the baits from getting stuck in the corners - provided you had circular flow inlet - it worked slick!



I may cut some strips from a tubing later on and radius the corners. I'm just tired of messing with this thing and want to get it back on the water. I don't want to waste the whole summer working on my boat and not fishing


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 23, 2019)

stomper said:


> Great work Alvarez. I love the all aluminum concept. I have a 16 foot deep V that I want to set up similar to your boat with all aluminum but without the tower. I want the ease of cleaning and the ability to leave it out in the elements also. I personnaly don't think that wood and carpet have no place in a boat, although a properly carpeted boat sure looks beautiful. Do you have any pictures or fabrication information and tips on how you did your live well hatches with the waterproofing inside lip. How do you like the kiwigrip? For flooring I have been struggling with the decission of either something like truck bed liner on flat aluminum or to powdercoat checker plate. Any suggestions now that you have dome what you have?



I don't have any pictures during construction but I'll get one to help show the frame/lip. It's just two different angles welded together. 
I really battled myself over what to do on the floor for years. I knew I wouldn't do carpet on a tin boat again. I don't have an opinion on the Kiwigrip yet. I'd like to get some time on the boat before I really form an opinion on it. It was easy to work with though. I would have liked to go with Linex, but just couldn't afford it at this time. Powdercoated tread plate would be way too slick in my opinion. Bedliner on diamond plate maybe.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jun 23, 2019)

Working on rigging and wiring a little today. It's WAAAAYYYY too hot down here in South FL for it only being June. Umbrella and two blower fans are now standard equipment for working outside.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jul 1, 2019)

Not a whole lot new to show I've just been working on the wiring and some hatch lids. The box below the tower serves as a passthrough and junction box for the wiring and controls. It is also where the house battery will be located. 



The livewells have lids now. I just need to paint, kiwi, add hinges, and latches to complete them. I've added a picture of how I made the lips of the livewells to hopefully keep water in as well.


----------



## stomper (Jul 6, 2019)

looks great. So looking at the waterproof hatches it looks like you used angle for each part and just welded them together. looks simple enough. Thanks


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Jul 7, 2019)

Well I finally made it out on the water today. I still need to finish up some paint and latches on the hatches, and reinstall my side panels but the rigging is done. 



I took it for a shakedown run and it handled about as expected. It is inherently a little more "tippy" but far from actually tippy and never sketchy. I ran 25.5 miles over an hour and a half. Even ran some marsh trails. The visibility is awesome. 



I'll wrap it up this week then I'm off on vacation for a week of fishing to really put it to the test. I'll post some more water pics next week.


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice work dude. Been thinking about building a tower myself

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks! I say go for it as long as the tower doesn't limit you due to fixed bridges. Mine does keep me out of certain areas that were accessible before.


----------

